# GCC 3.3.1... problemi?

## cerri

Che esperienze avete?

Io brutte... ma non solo io.

Thanks a fedeliallalinea per il link.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Che esperienze avete?
> 
> Io brutte... ma non solo io.
> 
> Thanks a fedeliallalinea per il link.

 

Direi grazie a bsolar che ha settato come topic in irc

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo 1.4 disponibile | Brevetti software in EU no grazie! http://www.softwarelibero.it/news/20030826-01.shtml | Gentoo BugDay ogni primo sabato del mese su #gentoo-bugs (freenode) | gcc-3.3.1-r2 ha dei problemi! https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=84803

 

----------

## darksides

io non riesco a riconpilare neanche il kernel, ho solo aggiunto la voce "SCSI Generic Support" e si inchioda dando errori su errori.

----------

## cerri

OK. La fortuna e' che e' possibile riemergere la versione vecchia di gcc senza tanti problemi.

Ma ricompilate tutto quello che avete ricompilato con il nuovo gcc!!!

----------

## mrfree

mha, io ho appena finito di ricompilarci la Gnome 2.4   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Ma perchè tutti che passano al 3.3? A me l'attuale versione stable risulta essere la 3.2... è una vostra scelta il passaggio (e quindi i problemi   :Twisted Evil:  ) o che altro?

----------

## Pietro77

Io sono niubbo ma è andata così:

emerge -U gnome   (la 2.4)

sbraaammm 129 pacchetti... tra cui gcc 3.3  :Confused:   :Shocked: 

mi sa che devo rivedere gli USE nel make.conf    :Embarassed:   dico bene ? consigli?

Cmq finora non m'ha dato problemi, ma non ho provato a ricompilare il kernel

----------

## Pietro77

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=84803

quella che da problemi è la -r2 .. io ho la -r1 ed è per questo che non ho problemi.

la r2 cmq ora è stata mascherata.

----------

## AnonimoVeneziano

Io ho sentito che il GCC 3.3 ha eliminato il supporto a certi stili di scrittura del codice (molto usati nel kernel linux tra l'altro) che non rispettavano lo standard ANSI , forse è per quello che molti programmi non si compilano + 

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *AnonimoVeneziano wrote:*   

> Io ho sentito che il GCC 3.3 ha eliminato il supporto a certi stili di scrittura del codice (molto usati nel kernel linux tra l'altro) che non rispettavano lo standard ANSI , forse è per quello che molti programmi non si compilano + 
> 
> Ciao

 

Dubito sia questo la sintassi ANSI e' da un po' che c'e' e quasi tutti la 

utilizzano.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *AnonimoVeneziano wrote:*   Io ho sentito che il GCC 3.3 ha eliminato il supporto a certi stili di scrittura del codice (molto usati nel kernel linux tra l'altro) che non rispettavano lo standard ANSI , forse è per quello che molti programmi non si compilano + 
> 
> Ciao 
> 
> Dubito sia questo la sintassi ANSI e' da un po' che c'e' e quasi tutti la 
> ...

 

Senza contare che se così fosse sarebbe un bel macello, soprattutto considerando tutte le implicazione eventuali... quasi un autogol... hai qualche link che ne parli?

----------

## cerri

Mi fido, tanto in questi giorni sto utilizzando un altro HDD con windows...  :Sad: 

Provo ad aggiornare il tutto.

Ma fucilero' chi ha mentito che con la -r1 funziona tutto!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Provo ad aggiornare il tutto.
> 
> 

 

Uff, ma nessuno mi spiega perchè vi ostinate ad aggiornare il gcc se ancora non è nel tree stable di gentoo? E' una forma di masochismo, c'è un effettivo motivo tecnico oppure è la solita vecchia voglia di novità e cose nuove?

/me curioso (e con il dito pronto su "emerge -U gcc-3.3")  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Perche' e' una dipendenza di gnome-2.4 (e delle sue fottutissime librerie).

Ergo: vuoi evolution? Beccate sto download da 21375823 mb.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Perche' e' una dipendenza di gnome-2.4 (e delle sue fottutissime librerie).
> 
> Ergo: vuoi evolution? Beccate sto download da 21375823 mb.

 

Tutto qui? Allora aggiornerò solo sulla macchina di test (devo provare gnome, quindi...). Grazie per la risposta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Grazie per la risposta 

 

 :Cool: 

----------

## Aleksandra

 *Quote:*   

> Che esperienze avete?

 

Pessime e "qualcuno" ha insinuato che fosse colpa del mio pc........ porello   :Embarassed: 

----------

## almafer

a proposito, prima che mi metto a piangere, previsioni sull'ebuild non masked di gnome 2.4 ce ne sono?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## GhePeU

 *almafer wrote:*   

> a proposito, prima che mi metto a piangere, previsioni sull'ebuild non masked di gnome 2.4 ce ne sono? 

 

qual è il problema col masked?

----------

## GhePeU

letto... l'aggiornamento del gcc è richiesto da nasm che è richiesto da gstreamer 0.6.3

se andate in /usr/portage/media-libs/gstreamer e date

```
emerge -U gstreamer-0.6.3.ebuild
```

non vengono richiesti altri aggiornamenti e si può dare tranquillamente un

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -U gnome
```

senza ricompilare pacchetti non direttamente legati a gnome (beh, forse un paio, temo)

----------

